# Halloween Joke



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

What do monsters drink when they are thirsty ????

GHOUL-Aid


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Where does a ghost go on Saturday night? 

Anywhere where he can boo-gie.


----------

